# Fully Plated 19th century "Trick" bike - What Might it be?



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 19, 2016)

Any thoughts on what the make of this cycle may be? 
The rider is Guy Torley, famous "fancy" rider in his day especially in Minn. 
Multiple articles refer to his bicycle as a "special make" but do not refer to a particular special maker. 
I suppose he could have had any small craftsman build it but there are some relatively distinct features, triple crown fork, nearly no rake by the looks of the fork,


----------



## catfish (Jan 19, 2016)

Custom made?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 19, 2016)

Definitely an interesting category of vintage bike to collect. Gotta be hard to find, as stated above probably custom made and rare.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 19, 2016)

Here's my 1890's? Unicycle in orig condition.  Definitely a trick bike. Only one I've seen or know of for the moment.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 19, 2016)

that things cool,if the tires original it would be later than 90s for sure


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 20, 2016)

It reminds me of a fully nickel plated take apart frameset that I have. My frame has a fork crown and cranks that are similar to Iver Johnson, but different.







Jesse McCauley said:


> Any thoughts on what the make of this cycle may be?
> The rider is Guy Torley, famous "fancy" rider in his day especially in Minn.
> Multiple articles refer to his bicycle as a "special make" but do not refer to a particular special maker.
> I suppose he could have had any small craftsman build it but there are some relatively distinct features, triple crown fork, nearly no rake by the looks of the fork,


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2016)

I think those kind of bikes got chucked away due to the talent needed to ride them. Possibly a few in museum's  they must be custom made. i love that picture great find.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 21, 2016)

Compliments of Guy A. Torley on the back!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 21, 2016)

Looking through Chronicling America (you should all check out this database of early newspapers) I found quite a few articles, especially from Minn, about Torley. He was known for this trick, disassembling his bicycle in mid-ride, and apparently capable of everything up to riding a tight or slack line on a bicycle without tires. It seems like his heyday was the mid to late 1890's and stopped trick riding by the mid to late teens. By the 20's he became an advocate for an sciatic relief ointment or somesuch.


----------



## filmonger (Jan 21, 2016)

This 1901 book might teach you a thing or two at the very least - are pictures now drag on drop or do they all have to be url hosted?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 21, 2016)

another trick signed card on eBay....  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=381506234499


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 22, 2016)

Oooo tempting photo...a little later than heyday but aligned with the cycling beauties phenomena, I should mayyyybe scoop that...
I've got a repro copy of that European fancy cycling book, it is really neat. It's primarily an instructional on how to attempt the more accessible tricks and what to call them with period photos in old cycling halls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Jan 22, 2016)

Very Cool - might be interesting to see a few pages from the book for tricks the members could try - LOL!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2016)

He is another.....


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 9, 2016)

I have one of these fancy cycling trick bikes manufactured by Stearns (perhaps a custom model?) Has anyone seen a Stearns catalog featuring this model? It has lugs on the frame and wheels. 26" wheels. Straight forks (no rake). The headset is slotted so that the handlebars and neck can be easily removed while riding. It's geared pretty high as well. Does anyone else have one of these from another manufacturer?


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Any thoughts on what the make of this cycle may be?
> The rider is Guy Torley, famous "fancy" rider in his day especially in Minn.
> Multiple articles refer to his bicycle as a "special make" but do not refer to a particular special maker.
> I suppose he could have had any small craftsman build it but there are some relatively distinct features, triple crown fork, nearly no rake by the looks of the fork,



What is he wearing?
What's with the face mask?
Lots of people wear anti pollution masks riding in London, I don't imagine this was a problem back then.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 16, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Here's my 1890's? Unicycle in orig condition.  Definitely a trick bike. Only one I've seen or know of for the moment.
> View attachment 266593




Here is another...


 
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/lot/23647375/unicycle/?q=unicycle&sort=2&ref=catalog


----------



## nycet3 (Sep 17, 2016)

lgrinnings said:


> I have one of these fancy cycling trick bikes manufactured by Stearns (perhaps a custom model?) Has anyone seen a Stearns catalog featuring this model? It has lugs on the frame and wheels. 26" wheels. Straight forks (no rake). The headset is slotted so that the handlebars and neck can be easily removed while riding. It's geared pretty high as well. Does anyone else have one of these from another manufacturer?
> 
> View attachment 358348




That's a real beauty.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 17, 2016)

lgrinnings said:


> I have one of these fancy cycling trick bikes manufactured by Stearns (perhaps a custom model?) Has anyone seen a Stearns catalog featuring this model? It has lugs on the frame and wheels. 26" wheels. Straight forks (no rake). The headset is slotted so that the handlebars and neck can be easily removed while riding. It's geared pretty high as well. Does anyone else have one of these from another manufacturer?
> 
> View attachment 358348




did you restore The Stearns yourself?
what color code did you use? 
I am in limbo about restoring my 2 The Stearns bikes, (one is olive and the other is the Stearns yellow , both original)
it will be difficult to get the color right and then getting the logo done is the other big big challenge, will have to be hand painted


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2016)

dnc1 said:


> What is he wearing?
> What's with the face mask?
> Lots of people wear anti pollution masks riding in London, I don't imagine this was a problem back then.



Maybe it's just one hell of a beard?


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

It's freaking cold in Minnesota!


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 17, 2016)

locomotion said:


> did you restore The Stearns yourself?
> what color code did you use?
> I am in limbo about restoring my 2 The Stearns bikes, (one is olive and the other is the Stearns yellow , both original)
> it will be difficult to get the color right and then getting the logo done is the other big big challenge, will have to be hand painted





locomotion said:


> did you restore The Stearns yourself?
> what color code did you use?
> I am in limbo about restoring my 2 The Stearns bikes, (one is olive and the other is the Stearns yellow , both original)
> it will be difficult to get the color right and then getting the logo done is the other big big challenge, will have to be hand painted




My father restored this bike quite a few years back and he's since passed away. When I can find the time, I need to get the striping done and I'm planning on reproducing the headtube artwork in the form of a decal (unless someone else beats me to it which I'd be more than happy with). I have a black ladies Stearns in storage, but I can't remember if it has the artwork in question. With the number of Yellow Fellows out there, it amazes me that someone hasn't yet established a color code as common knowledge. Good luck with the restorations. If I succeed on a Stearns decal, I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 17, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe it's just one hell of a beard?
> View attachment 360762



I agree, but speaking as a man with one hell of a beard myself, that looks a little faux! lol.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 17, 2017)

1897 - Willie Helmich


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 6, 2017)

Anybody catch this gem on eBay?

Master Willie Hayes scrap book, in my opinion it is likely by a family member or perhaps just his very biggest fan. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah .. I saw it on eBay as well.  I have some articles on him too.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 7, 2022)

This killer trick bicycle will be in my wheelhouse soon and prime for study!


----------

